# Public Liability Insurance



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiya,

I am looking for advice on where to obtain public liability insurance. Can it be linked to house insurance or do i approach a business insurance company? I am finding google confusing :bash:.

I am hoping to keep caiman and am just going through all elements of the license application. Most things are in place...its just the insurance to sort then i can complete the application and wait for my first denial :lol2:

cheers
Mark


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Only company that springs to mind for me is exotics direct


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Exotics direct are good to deal with!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

exotic direct:2thumb: your looking at about 130 quid per year for £1 mil.
No drama just do it over the phone easy peasy


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. I was just getting bogged down with all the info on google. It was all business orientated and i found it all confusing.

Thanks again :notworthy:

Mark


----------



## Rapid_Reptiles (Oct 21, 2009)

When I had my license I used an insurance broker and for 30 animals all insured was just over £200 per annum. I assume any broker can do such a thing as the one I used is no longer trading.

David


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I got public liability through HSBC insurance, which I tacked on to my business insurance. I do think many insurance brokers can do it, whether it all goes back through exotics direct or some same underwriter I don't know, but shop around because you will get better prices, but will probably have to phone and they'll get back to you with an exact quote.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I checked, with my home insurance company and on top of my DWA they wanted their own assesor to come and check the house and they wanted burgler alarms and security cameras, exotics direct were the cheapest by far and I did it immediately over the phone.


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I checked, with my home insurance company and on top of my DWA they wanted their own assesor to come and check the house and they wanted burgler alarms and security cameras, exotics direct were the cheapest by far and I did it immediately over the phone.


Cheers for the advice mate :notworthy:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

exotics direct on 01444412118.
regards mark


----------

